# mariadb101-server-10.1.22 BASE_GSSAPI is not compatible with OpenSSL



## kevdog (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi -- any help would be appreciated

I'm running FreeBSD 10.3-Stable in a jail.  I was doing package maintainence today and I'm having an error upgrading mariadb101-server.

I tried building from ports and this is the error I'm receiving:

```
[kevdog@OwnCloud /usr/ports/databases/mariadb101-server]$ sudo make install
===>  mariadb101-server-10.1.22 BASE_GSSAPI is not compatible with OpenSSL
from ports. Use other GSSAPI options or OpenSSL from base system.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb101-server
```

My configuration options are the following:

```
┌───────────────────── mariadb101-server-10.1.22 ───────────────────────┐
  │ ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │
  │ │ [ ] FASTMTX         Replace mutexes with spinlocks                │ │
  │ │ [x] MAXKEY          Change max key length from 1000 to 4000       │ │
  │ │───────────────── Optional MariaDB storage engines ─────────────── │ │
  │ │ [ ] INNOBASE        Build InnoDB engine next to XtraDB            │ │
  │ │ [ ] MROONGA         Mroonga Full Text Search engine               │ │
  │ │ [ ] OQGRAPH         Open Query Graph Computation engine           │ │
  │ │ [x] SPHINX          SphinxSE engine                               │ │
  │ │ [x] SPIDER          Partitioning and XA-transactions engine       │ │
  │ │ [ ] TOKUDB          Fractal tree index tree data structure engine │ │
  │ │─────────────────── GSSAPI Security API support ────────────────── │ │
  │ │ (*) GSSAPI_BASE     GSSAPI support via base system (Kerberos requi│ │
  │ │ ( ) GSSAPI_HEIMDAL  GSSAPI support via security/heimdal           │ │
  │ └─────v(+)──────────────────────────────────────────────────85%─────┘ │
  ├───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
  │                     <  OK  >           <Cancel>                       │
  └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

Any suggestions??


----------



## talsamon (Mar 19, 2017)

Choose any other GSSAPI option. (GSSAPI-HEIMDAL, 
GSSAPI-MIT (krb5) or GSSAPI-NONE).


----------

